# Problème de diffusion Airplay depuis un Mac Mini



## FAQMAT (11 Février 2013)

Premièrement, bonjour a tous.
J'ai un problème avec la fonction Airplay de Mountain Lion de mon MacMini vers mon Apple Tv. J'ai fini par découvrire, que si le téléviseur brancher au MacMini en HDMI reste allumer, la fonction Airplay fonctionne parfaitement vers le Apple Tv qui lui est brancher sur un téléviseur dans une autre pièce. Par contre si je ferme le téléviseur qui est brancher a mon MacMini ou alors que je débranche le HDMI. la diffusion Airplay vers le Apple Tv devient brouiller. L'image rest là mais tout les lignes et les couleurs sont mélanger. Est-ce que quelqu'un a une solution pour moi, je commance a être un peut décourager, j'ai acheter un Apple Tv pour pouvoir utiliser le Mac dans la chambre sans avoir a le déplacer a chaque fois.

Materiel:
Mac Mini mi-2011 i5 2.3Ghz, 8Gb RAM OS X 10.8.2 Mountain Lion
Apple TV 3 version 5.2

Merci


----------

